# Zero in his garden...



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

As it was sunny this evening I managed to get some photos woohoo!! Plus i've been running around like a headless chicken all week (appologies to everyone who wants a siggy they are coming I promise) anyway here's some photos of the little guy in the garden, and of course he's hoping Ella approves of his posing lol.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fuzzy Stitcheroo...*

A couple of Stitchy I had to literally chase him around the garden to get them and of course in one he's eating a stick, he's 2 soon wow time flies


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Your babies are so beautiful :love7:


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

aww your chi's are very cute!

excuse me if i sound stupid but i dont know a lot about chis. my question is, your two are long haired but why is it that they look different somehow?


Thanks


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ChihuahuaMad said:


> aww your chi's are very cute!
> 
> excuse me if i sound stupid but i dont know a lot about chis. my question is, your two are long haired but why is it that they look different somehow?
> 
> ...


Basically because Zero is to standard and from top show lines Stitch isnt, that said both are papered soo it all goes to show what genetics they recieve as to how they look. That said the boys are related as they do have cross over names in their pedigree's. Also Stitch probably has the thickest coat I've ever seen on a chihuahua but he had less coat than Zero as a puppy hmmm strange.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awww....Zero is so cute and quite handsome!


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

Yes, Zero is adorable! On Stitch, is all of his size pure hair? Or is he just a little bigger in the body than Zero? Wow, I've never seen a Chi with so thick a coat!


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful babies! What gorgeous coats.
Soozie
(can't wait to get my chi)


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Your boys are absolutely gorgeous!  I can't believe how much Zero has grown since I've been gone. 

I ♥ your boys coats -- Guinness's doesn't seem to be that thick.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Sarah! They are both so handsome!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:love1: :love7: Ella sure approves, she is like this now:cheer: and she said see you in 4 weeks :foxes_207: 

I love the 2nd pic of Stich I sure love him, he is gorgeous.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awww thanks Julie  and everyone else for the nice comments.

With Stitch I would love to say its all fluff but he is on the chubby side (put on weight after his neuter) he's our little fluffy hunk of love, but he's easier to cuddle than Zero lol.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

They are both just sooooo adorable! :love5:


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

your doggies are beautiful! how much does zero weigh? he looks like a little fella


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Do you have to trim Stitch in the summer? He is wonderful, that second picture of him is so cute! And Zero is handsome as always


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

HenrysSam said:


> your doggies are beautiful! how much does zero weigh? he looks like a little fella


He's approx 4lbs sometimes a little over sometimes a little under all depends on his tummy lol. Hes quite petite but he's cobby so he appears smaller than he actually is.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rah said:


> Do you have to trim Stitch in the summer? He is wonderful, that second picture of him is so cute! And Zero is handsome as always


I have had to clip his "shorts" occasionally but thats more due to him messing himself but I havent had to clip him yet that said I've always found long coat dogs keep cooler than smooth coats in the summer, I think its because the coat traps the air in or something.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Courtney said:


> Your boys are absolutely gorgeous!  I can't believe how much Zero has grown since I've been gone.
> 
> I ♥ your boys coats -- Guinness's doesn't seem to be that thick.


With Stitch his coat just grew and grew lol, with Zero I use an intensive bodifying conditioner which seems to help bulk his coat out plus it leaves it really soft, and trust me Stitch also needs a good conditioner for the tangles he's hell to groom.


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Those are great pics! Your chis are so adorable!! :love4:


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Oh my goodness, I swear Zero is THE MOST gorgeous Long Coat I have ever seen! He's just perfect! You ot some really lovely photos of him too, thanks so much for sharing them!  

x_


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL pics! Your dogs both look so cuddly!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow those are gorgeous pictures


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Zero is the perfect long hair chihuahua. Stitch has the thickest coats I've ever seen on a long hair chihuahua. They're both very handsome and adorable!


----------



## Neechi (Jun 4, 2007)

Stitch is awesome! He's an uber-fluffball like my little Wicket is! 3/4s hair! They are both very cute!


----------



## ChihuahuaMad (May 4, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> Basically because Zero is to standard and from top show lines Stitch isnt, that said both are papered soo it all goes to show what genetics they recieve as to how they look. That said the boys are related as they do have cross over names in their pedigree's. Also Stitch probably has the thickest coat I've ever seen on a chihuahua but he had less coat than Zero as a puppy hmmm strange.


 
Ahh right i see, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Amber says "Hubba Hubba!"

Those are some cute boys you have!


----------

